# Aborting Cattle



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Some info for anyone interested. 

Using *ESTRUMATE*, this is right off the label.

Pregnancies from mis-mating
Unwanted pregnancies can be safely and efficiently terminated from one week after mating until about 4 1/2 months of gestation. The induced abortion is uncomplicated, the fetus and placenta are usually expelled about 4 or 5 days after the injection and the reproductive tract returns to normal soon after the abortion. Trial results have demonstrated that an abortion rate of approximately 95% can be expected up to 4 1/2 months of gestation. The ability of ESTRUMATE to induce abortion decreases beyond 4 1/2 months while the risk of dystocia and its consequences increases.

CONTRAINDICATIONS
Since ESTRUMATE results in an abortion rate of approximately 95% in cattle up to 4 1/2 months of gestation and causes some cattle in later pregnancy to abort, it should not be given to pregnant animal unless induced abortion is desired.
Adverse reactions have not been seen at the recommended dose of 500 Âµg. At 50 and 100 times recommended dose mild side effects may be detected. These include increased uneasiness, mild transient diarrhea, slight frothing and milk let-down.
ESTRUMATE has a good margin of safety and no deleterious effects have been reported on the progency conceived at the estrus following treatment.

DOSAGE
For Therapeutic Indications - 2 mL For Controlled Breeding - 2 mL For Abortion - 1.5 mL (2 mL for animals over 455 kg)

Using *LUTALYSE*, again, right off the label
(3) Induce abortion in cattle from 5 to 130 days of gestation: Up to day 70, abortion usually occurs in less than 4 days; between days 70 and 130 in less than 7 days, but beyond day 130 less than 60 percent may abort within 3 weeks. Injected heifers should be kept under surveillance and given assistance if necessary.

(5) To induce parturition on or after day 270 of gestation: The interval from administration to parturition is 1 to 8 days (average 50-60 hours). Induction of parturition in cattle is indicated where there is risk of oversize calves or where early parturition is desired. In addition, induction is indicated where it is desired to terminate pregnancy complicated by miscellaneous conditions, such as mummified or macerated fetuses, hydrops amnii, hydroallantois, etc. Such fetuses may need manual help to complete their passage through the genital tract.

DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION:
Cattle: To control estrus, to treat subestrus, pyometra, and mummified fetus and to induce abortion or parturition administer 25 mg (5 mL) intramuscularly.

SIDE EFFECTS:
Cattle: The most frequently observed side effect is increased rectal temperature at a 5X or 10X overdose. However, rectal temperature changes have been transient in all cases observed and have not been detrimental to the animal. Limited salivation has been seen in some instances.


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

Great post randi. This is one of those that should be stickied in case anyone comes around asking for info like this.


----------

